# Fixing a broken skull cap.



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is something I have wanted to do for a long time and just never got around to it. After shooting my first deer, when I was 12, I attempted to get the skull cap off and ended up breaking it in half. My young self thought it would be a good idea to saw the rest of the skull off, so I now have 2 pieces. I finally dug them out of storage and want to mount them. I know of the products that allow you to mount sheds and that would work great, my only hang up is that it is a small two point and I don't necessarily want to spend that much money, I will if it comes down to that. I just want to try other options. 

The two pieces still have a little bone attached and I was thinking of using some type of foam to attach them and shape it. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cut each antler off below the pedicle. Drill a hole and screw in a 1/4" bolt lag bolt, leave 1" or so protruding. Now form a new skull with bondo or Plasticine clay (get it at hobby lobby) around the protruding bolts. Shape it the size and shape of a rabbit skull, let it harden then toss a jack rabbit hide over it and wala, jackalope.

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hike the hills and find a doe skull... cut a very specific pattern out of her skull and replace with the remnants of your first buck. You will have to do a little grafting but if you paint the whole thing white afterwards who is going to know?


----------

